# This is What I Expect to See When I Get To Heaven



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just KNOW you will, Deb... what a happy boy he is. And he'll be so happy to see you again. Reminds me of that song "When I get where I'm going" by Brad Paisley. Love it. The line in that song about "I'll tell him how I've missed him every minute since he left, and then I'll hug his neck" gets me in tears everytime. 

Hugs to you... 
Candace


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Is he ever cute!!! What a smile on him! :heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful, smiley boy!!!!! Gorgeous picture of Selka.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh gosh... I can't watch that video right now, or i'll for sure be crying at work! I got chills just seeing it up in your message. 

Lots of hugs and love, Deb...
Candace


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Candace. I listened to it.. of course bawling , but I'm at home.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Selka has the biggest smile I have ever seen on a Golden. Makes me tear up seeing him but also makes me smile. How can you not....Yep Deb, he will be standing there with his "big" smile waiting for his mom.....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That's a great picture of Selka. He looks so joyful. I know I look forward to seeing my big red boy charging toward me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah Deb, I just know you will too. I busted out bawling when I scrolled down and saw that picture. Love is for eternity.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Selka...it even looks like he is going to say MOM!!! I can't listen to that song and look at that sweet pups picture or I will start crying too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I meant for the video to be under his pic. I don't expect to see Brad. : )


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Debles said:


> I meant for the video to be under his pic. I don't expect to see Brad. : )


I don't know. Brad might be a nice bonus.

Love is for eternity and there is no doubt that Selka loved and adored you.:smooch:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

It works for me...I like Brad too!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

And I know he is my angel just as he was here on earth and is watching over me. Knowing I will see him again keeps me going.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

What a happy, joyous and free picture of Selka!!!

I have faith that we will see all of our loved ones, human and canine, when we die-that's what keeps me going, too!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Selka was beautiful, this picture is the way I will always remember him.

I will bury my face in that reddish mane again but this time it will be tears of joy. Thanks so much for the video, it's a beautiful song.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

That is the perfect video for what we are going through, its been 24 hours since I had to say goodbye to Kody and for the first time I smiled...thanks for posting that.


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

I LOVE that photo! What a happy and gorgeous boy Selka is.

You've seen the plaque that says "Heaven is the place where all the dogs you ever loved run up to greet you."? I saw it a few months ago at a craft fair and wish now I'd bought it. 

I have to hope and believe it's true or Heaven wouldn't be as happy as it should be


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

What a very happy picture. That put a smile on my face.
Luvbuzz


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah remember THAT face when you think of him. How very precious. 

I won't mention the songs I think of... 

I work at home and at work on a mac. I have a revolving picture show for my desk top, of all my pictures, it rotates every 5 min. I LOVE it when Max's face shows up when I see my desktop... 

Truly special love.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH Deb, I love that picture of Selka and I love that song...I cry every time I hear it, I KNOW thats what you will see when you get where you are going...I hope I see the same .....all my loves running towards me with that same look...................
xxoo


----------

